# Introducing GSD to Kitten



## WildCherry (Apr 5, 2005)

We adopted a kitten 3 months ago and we still have to keep both pets seperate and it's getting old. We have tried everything and my Male GSD attacks the cat.

We keep the cat locked in the bathroom and our shepherd hangs out by the door nipping at the kittens paws. when we crat our shepherd and thecat walks by he almost tears the crate apart to get to the cat. 

We tried putting the towel the kitten sleeps on the in shepherd crate and that didn't help.

He got out 3 times and almost killed the cats each time.

What else can we do? We all really love the cat and don't want to get rid of him.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

Honestly, this is why people should test their dogs with cats they are planning to get, or vice versa...I know you love your cat, but it's not fair keeping him in danger all the time. One day you might not be so lucky in stopping the dog from actually killing him. I always say seniority rules, I won't compromise the animal I already have, for a new animal...if Bella unexpectedly had tried to hurt Tom after the initial meeting, I'd have rehomed her. Same goes for my two younger cats...Tom has FHV and cannot handle stress at all without becoming physically ill from it. I made a promise to Tom when I got her 8+ years ago, that I'd protect her and do what's best for her until the day she died. I've been very lucky with my other 3 animals, I never had to make that choice, as they all respect her and her space. However, if they didn't, I'd make the most sensible and responsible decision that I could in such a terrible situation. I did want a dog a few years ago, but him and Tom did not like each other at all, he didn't like cats period, so I never brought him home. Maybe someone will have some amazing advice, but in my experience, usually dogs that consider cats as prey, always will, and would do better in a home without any. 
Good luck. I know how stressed out you must be, it's just a devastating situation, feeling so powerless about it.







I hope you can resolve the situation before it gets any worse.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

P.S.
I'm really really sorry you have to go through this...I'd talk to trainers, animal behavior specialists, read everything you can...my aunt talked baby talk to her dog while petting her cat, and finally they love each other now almost a year later. He was never aggressive to her, just really rough with her before.
I have an old friend who adopted two cats, she's a VET TECH...and her dog attacks her cats all the time. She doesn't even try to separate them. The cats literally cram themselves into a small carrier that can't even fit one of them comfortably, and they stay in there cowering together almost 24 hrs. a day. They have to wait for the dog to fall asleep to try and make it across her room to their food/water/litter, hoping not to wake her up. Then she hits them when they go potty on her bed or in the carrier...it's NO WAY for a cat to live. I feel so bad for them, I want to call aspca on her, but I don't want the cats to be euthanized...at this point I almost think it would be better for them. But I told her I'd give her a chance to correct it...so far she hasn't done anything. Her cats are MISERABLE, and it kills me. Her other dog chases them, but isn't aggressive to them, she'll actually lock the cats in the crate with that dog. Meanwhile the cats are wide eyed and just so obviously frightened to death...it's horrible. 
Whatever you do, keep your pets quality of life in mind, that's the most important thing here. Needless to say...that girl and I are not friends anymore. I guess I offended her when I told her I do not agree with the way she treats her animals, and that she shouldn't have any at all. 
I really hope you can work it out. When I got Bella I was scared as she got older she'd treat my cats differently, but so far so good.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Some dogs will never do well with cats. I have always had dogs with very high prey drive, and while we have had cats in the past, it was always a case of keeping everyone separated 100% of the time. We worked out a system, and there were no fatalities, but it really isn't a desirable situation, and when the last kitty died, (at age 20), we just decided that from then on it would be cats OR dogs, but not both at the same time. If you have had enough after just a few months I can guarantee you will be really losing your marbles after a year or so if the situation isn't resolved. There's nothing wrong with talking to a trainer or behaviorist, and you may be able to work things out - but be prepared that your only alternative may be to rehome one or the other.

And My Baby Bella - if you care so much about those cats for heavens sake do what you can to get them out of that house! Complain to that persons employer (if she is a vet tech she should be ashamed of herself), Animal Control, anyone who will listen. If she works for a Vet, perhaps that individual would help with rehoming them. They are enduring the worst kind of abuse.........

___________________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted form this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge

__________________________________________________


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

We got Mandalay the 1st week of April 2008...she was 9 weeks old at the time. We had a 6yo and a 4yo cat at the time. Our male tabby IS king of the furry critters. He rules and he made sure Mandi knew from day one. When she was about 6mo or so she got ahold of him and humped him. That did not make him like her anymore than he already didn't!

Since then it has been constant bickering between the two. Actually, we have considered rehoming the cats because I feel so bad that the younger of the two won't come upstairs. The tabby comes up when he wants - sometime Mandi will chase him and sometimes she wont. IF he feels like it he will run from her, otherwise he will stand his ground. All he has to do is raise a paw and Mandi hits the ground.

Up until something I witnessed the other day, I was constantly concerned that she would hurt him in all this. I looked in the window the other day before coming in the house and saw him lying on his side, tail wagging, in front of the glass doors in the sun. Mandalay was about 5 feet from him, also on her side, sound asleep.

I opened the door and said to them both "What the







going on here? Why aren't you fighting or chasing or bickering?" At that moment Mandalay turned and ran toward the cat and he hissed at her and jumped up onto the cat tree.

WHAT A BUNCH OF FAKERS!!! 

Now, I am assuming that you have tried having them in the same room and giving the dog lots of great treats (the tastier the better) for leaving the cat alone?


----------

